# Error downloading libpgcrypt



## forkandwait (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am having trouble downloading libpgcrypt, and was wondering if anyone knew what was going on. I just csupped, etc.

If I run this:

[cmd=]cd security/libpgcrypt; make[/cmd]

I get this:


```
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://gnupg.org.favoritelinks.net/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2[/url]
fetch: [url]http://gnupg.org.favoritelinks.net/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2:[/url] No address record

<SNIP>

=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

If I try to use packages:


```
mustafa# pkg_add -r gcrypt
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/gcrypt.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/gcrypt.tbz' by URL
```

I don't really know how "retrieve this manually".

Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## gkontos (Feb 20, 2012)

```
> dig gnupg.org.favoritelinks.net

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> gnupg.org.favoritelinks.net
;; global options: +cmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

Either a DNS problem or a typo.

You can manually fetch it with:

[CMD=""]# fetch ftp://ftp.gnupg.org/gcrypt/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2[/CMD]


----------

